# Circlip upgrade..



## gtrmackem (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm confused.com on which circlip upgrade to have. Cars a MY11, been tracked and I do like to launch it every now and again. Car will be having stage 4 with downpipes soon, so should be around the 635bhp mark. Was looking at the xtreme motorsport circlip kit which replaces the main input output and 4WD shaft circlips. Is this what I need?


----------



## Hashlak (May 26, 2013)

I know a lot of people, including myself running stage 4 + downpipes (stage 4.25) with fully stock gearbox.. Dont think you need it unless you do many launches frequently..


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

gtrmackem said:


> I'm confused.com on which circlip upgrade to have. Cars a MY11, been tracked and I do like to launch it every now and again. Car will be having stage 4 with downpipes soon, so should be around the 635bhp mark. Was looking at the xtreme motorsport circlip kit which replaces the main input output and 4WD shaft circlips. Is this what I need?


Speak to Litchfields !!


----------



## gtrmackem (Apr 12, 2014)

Steve said:


> Speak to Litchfields !!


Will do. See you've had upgrade then.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Yep, one of the weak points in the GTR, the other is the standard brakes if you are going to drive it how it should be driven !


----------



## 20BL (Oct 22, 2009)

gtrmackem said:


> I'm confused.com on which circlip upgrade to have. Cars a MY11, been tracked and I do like to launch it every now and again. Car will be having stage 4 with downpipes soon, so should be around the 635bhp mark. Was looking at the xtreme motorsport circlip kit which replaces the main input output and 4WD shaft circlips. Is this what I need?


Trust me you need this done , now it's in your mind every time you launch!! Had mine done + Gear strengthening
piece of mind suggest go to SVM. New G/box up to £20k


----------



## Firestarter (Mar 8, 2014)

Had mine done when I first bought the car along with the Bell Housing upgrade. Like you I track and like occasional launches, so well worth getting the Circlip's & magnets upgraded not only for piece of mind, but its a good selling feature, should you ever decide to sell the car


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

Following this with interest.

I don't track MY10 GTR but i'd like to do the occasional launch. So i'm looking to get circlips, uprated magnets & bell housing at my next service in the spring.


----------



## DonnyMac (Jun 21, 2012)

I had the circlips done by Sly on my MY09, but are they required on a MY11?


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

gtrmackem said:


> I'm confused.com on which circlip upgrade to have. Cars a MY11, been tracked and I do like to launch it every now and again. Car will be having stage 4 with downpipes soon, so should be around the 635bhp mark. Was looking at the xtreme motorsport circlip kit which replaces the main input output and 4WD shaft circlips. Is this what I need?


I would not bother having them done on the MY11 car unless the gearbox had to be stripped for other upgrades, just use a decent oil in the tranny.


----------



## Xtreme Motorsport (Sep 14, 2010)

No Nissan haven't changed much in the gearbox from day 1 so MY11 will need cir-clips if your planing on increasing the power.

These are the three cir-clips that fit the stock gearbox and after market too.

Adam


----------



## 20BL (Oct 22, 2009)

Arcam said:


> I would not bother having them done on the MY11 car unless the gearbox had to be stripped for other upgrades, just use a decent oil in the tranny.


Not sure what oils got to do with it! It's a backward/forward movement under hard acceleration that Pings off the cir clips that why you need the mod's!!


----------



## 20BL (Oct 22, 2009)

Xtreme Motorsport said:


> No Nissan haven't changed much in the gearbox from day 1 so MY11 will need cir-clips if your planing on increasing the power.
> 
> These are the three cir-clips that fit the stock gearbox and after market too.
> 
> Adam


Got those fitted in my car the business.


----------



## gtrmackem (Apr 12, 2014)

All booked in with Litchfield later this week, circlips, magnet kit, bell housing, software upgrade, stage 4.25 and a partridge in a pear tree!!!!


----------



## 6jnc (Oct 10, 2014)

gtrmackem said:


> All booked in with Litchfield later this week, circlips, magnet kit, bell housing, software upgrade, stage 4.25 and a partridge in a pear tree!!!!


That's a big bill!! Lol


----------



## gtrmackem (Apr 12, 2014)

6jnc said:


> That's a big bill!! Lol


Yeah just a bit, haven't told the wife about the stage 4.25 yet either....lol.....:chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## 6jnc (Oct 10, 2014)

Lol I wouldnt tell her either if you want your Xmas dinner lol


----------



## 6jnc (Oct 10, 2014)

Let us know what you think when you've upgraded


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

gtrmackem said:


> Yeah just a bit, haven't told the wife about the stage 4.25 yet either....lol.....:chuckle::chuckle:





gtrmackem said:


> circlips, magnet kit, bell housing, software upgrade,


ha ha well the other work is technically future proofing, you can leave the 4.25 out of the conversation :chuckle:


----------



## gtrmackem (Apr 12, 2014)

6jnc said:


> Lol I wouldnt tell her either if you want your Xmas dinner lol


I'll tell her just after Xmas pudding, and then run..:banned:


----------



## gtrmackem (Apr 12, 2014)

6jnc said:


> Let us know what you think when you've upgraded


Will do...


----------

